# Tell me what you think of this picture...



## WilliamTLear (Aug 23, 2002)

CLICK HERE FOR THE PICTURE 

What do you think of this picture? When I look at it an old song by the Marvelettes comes to mind, but instead of being called Don't Mess With Bill, it would be Don't Mess With Wes .

Disclaimer: No animals were harmed during the making of this photograph.

:lol: :lol: :lol:
Billy Lear

P.S. I'm on the left, and Wes Idol is on the right


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 23, 2002)

"This page not available."


----------



## Roland (Aug 23, 2002)

If in lots of pain!


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *"This page not available."
> *



Got it now. 

They both look ugly.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 23, 2002)

Looks like someone got his just desserts if you ask me!   :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pineapple head (Aug 23, 2002)

:lol: 

Ear Ear i bet that hurt....

It can only improve your looks Billy...:2xbird:


----------



## ikenpo (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *CLICK HERE FOR THE PICTURE
> 
> ...



Another UKS promotional photograph gone wrong....terribly wrong...lol

Ya know once those sticks really taste blood they are never the same...

jb :asian: 

p.s. After adding the blood to the photo you could have stretched it to make both of you look thin and 8 feet tall as well...:rofl:


----------



## pineapple head (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




:boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :lol: :2xbird: :lol: :lol: 

Good one.........


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 23, 2002)

Mohh, it's ketchup!

hehe

Ian.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *CLICK HERE FOR THE PICTURE
> 
> ...



That's what happens when you don't pay you class dues on time!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _*
> Another UKS promotional photograph gone wrong....terribly wrong...lol
> *



Yep, ya gotta watch Billy and Wes....... any chance they have to get into the limelight they will, even if they have to shed katsup er I mean blood!

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Aug 24, 2002)

Billy is getting ready to challenge Tyson!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Billy is getting ready to challenge Tyson!!!!!!!!!!!! *



I'd rather take on the Goldendragon!


----------



## WilliamTLear (Aug 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> I'd rather take on the Goldendragon! *



Mr. King says that he can arrange the meeting... for a *small* percentage. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Les (Aug 27, 2002)

I'M NOT GOING TO HURT YOU, I'M JUST GOING TO TOUCH YOU






Les


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *
> 
> Mr. King says that he can arrange the meeting... for a small percentage. :lol: :lol: :lol: *



My first condition, the fight is to be in Las Vegas!


----------



## Seig (Aug 28, 2002)

I wanna be the REF!


----------



## WilliamTLear (Aug 28, 2002)

Mr. King says we'll call it *Destruction in the Desert*. Of course he hasn't fixed the fight yet... so we still don't know who's gunna win the fight... Dennis or Ricardo? Stay tuned... this one is gunna be *BIG*. 

Laughing,
Billy Lear


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm ...  puff puff, ... watching ... puff puff......



:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *Mr. King says we'll call it Destruction in the Desert. Of course he hasn't fixed the fight yet... so we still don't know who's gunna win the fight... Dennis or Ricardo? Stay tuned... this one is gunna be BIG.
> 
> ...



That's a heck of a title. It'll be Mr. Conatsers retirement fight, cause he'll lose big time! The King is dead!, long live the King!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I'm ...  puff puff, ... watching ... puff puff......
> 
> ...



Save some of that for the Pre fight Press conference!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 29, 2002)

Puff........ jab...... uppercut..... puff.... duck, slip...... I'm gonna be in shape for this one...... puff..... (running around my living room getting back into roadwork)


----------



## Seig (Aug 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> That's a heck of a title. It'll be Mr. Conatsers retirement fight, cause he'll lose big time! The King is dead!, long live the King! *


I would not count on that!  Did you forget?  I'm the *Referee* !  Since you are no longer a third, I guess that means we don't stick together no more, until I make 4th, which should be some time in 2045.


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *I'm gonna be in shape for this one...... puff..... *



I was going to say this sounds exciting but now I'm not sure if I have that kind of time to spend waiting.

Oh he's gonna kill me for that one.


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 29, 2002)

Whoops!   This must be part of "Paying your dues" in the new school.

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Puff........ jab...... uppercut..... puff.... duck, slip...... I'm gonna be in shape for this one...... puff..... (running around my living room getting back into roadwork)
> 
> *



hehe... we could call this Conatser's Last Stand


----------



## Seig (Aug 31, 2002)

Ricardo's slogan is
*Remember the Armadillo!*


----------

